# Help needed on barrel info



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey,

I recently Laybuyed a Zastava M70 7mm rem mag,I mainly plan to use it for target shooting out to 700 yards,It has a 610mm light barrel and have become concerned over this barrels competency on long range capability,I understand after 2 or 3 consecutive rounds the barrel heats up and losses accuracy,I wanted a 7mag for its long range potential, have I handicapped myself buying a light barrel ?or won't it matter to much,say over a 300-700yrd fullbore shooting which consists of 10 shots per session. Any help would be appreciated.Thanx, Ryan
[email protected]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If this rifle is to be used for competition, then I would say that, yes, you have handicapped yourself. A heavier barrel will perform more consistantly and is better suited to competition.

That being said, I have seen light barreled rifles that have performed well, none however with a factory barrel. All had custom barrels on them.

Years ago I had a light barreled Winchester M70 Winlite in 300WM, that rifle would group well on a 5 shot string, once you got to the 7th or 8th round the consistancy was gone and holding a decent group was impossible.

I'd say try it and see what happens, you can always have it rebarreled with a heavier barrel.

Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## full_bore1000 (Mar 14, 2009)

thankyou for your reply,Ill see how i go and If required will look into a heavy barrel,otherwise I might keep this as a primary hunting rifle and look for something a little better suited for full bore shooting,but all the same I appreciate your input,


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Take it off lay-by and buy a better rifle.


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

Keep it for hunting, or use it in trade, to lower the price on a Rifle designed for long range...(and with a heavy barrel, a lot of choices for you to make!)Good hunting and good luck


----------

